# Lets Talk Anaheim Stuffed Pepper



## morkdach (Sep 30, 2008)

ok this is a great stuffed pepper but the last 3 smokes with a varity peppers  the anaheim pepper is tough to chew.
stuffed with cheese or meat am i picking them to soon or not soon enough they are still green bout 4 inchs long and mild on heat.
any idears please pass them on, thanks Terry


----------



## coyote (Sep 30, 2008)

might need to cook a little longer..normally this type of chili is roasted and peeled before consuming..


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Sep 30, 2008)

you could blanch the peppers before you stuff them.  I have done this when baking some dishes with whole peppers.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Sep 30, 2008)

coyote is right - this pepper is usually rosted and peeled before stuffing.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Oct 1, 2008)

I do alot of these as abt's...  the grandma doesn't do hot...  we do all sorts of peppers...  cook them a slower for a little longer...  blanching them is good too, or steam them...  that works good and the oils give you a nice start on a spicy stock


----------



## vlap (Oct 1, 2008)

They do have a tough skin. Roasting and peeling them will make them softer and give some good flavor.


----------



## nomorecoop (Oct 1, 2008)

Not smoking related, but anaheims are great sliced into shoestring pieces & fried in beer batter!!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 1, 2008)

Like Coyote says, roast and peel them. This is one of my favorite chiles, I always roast or char them and bag them up,and after they sweat a little in the bag sauna, I peel them and do things with them. That sounds bad, I mean I use them in recipes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I even do my jalapenos this way, saves a lot of gnawing, I have no teeth and all my stuff has to be soft
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That's why I say- "you don't need no teeth to eat my beef",to quote someone I heard/read somewhere!


----------



## morkdach (Oct 2, 2008)

i gotta try this one thanks


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 2, 2008)

What he said.


----------



## willybonk (Feb 4, 2009)

i concur,... good info guys


----------



## rivet (Feb 23, 2009)

You might also want to try Marconi peppers instead. An old world type from Italy, they're a lot tastier than bells, a look much like an Anaheim, however they have no slight heat-zing at the end like an anaheim sometimes will.


----------

